#  Krankenpflege >   Nach Magenentfernung >

## thm28sb

*Hallo Zusammen*  
Wollte nur mal Berichten wie es mir nach meiner Zweiten Magen Op so geht und wie meine Erfahrung bis jetzt so ist.
Auch im Laufe der Zeit werde ich immer wieder Erfahrungen über das von mir erlebte einstellen.
Gerade die Sache mit dem Essen und Trinken werde ich als Schwerpunkt meiner Berichte sehen.
Leider gibt es kaum Erfahrungsaustausch über dieses Thema, wobei es das wichtigste ist was man nach einer Magen Entfernung wissen muss und sollte...  
Ich hoffe sehr das es den Menschen die so etwas vor sich haben etwas helfen kann     
Also ich hatte am 23.01.2012 meine Zweite Magen Operation.
In dieser wurde mir der Rest Magen entfernt. ( mehr dazu könnt ihr in meinen Beiträgen Lesen )
Die ersten Tagen nach dieser Operation war nicht gerade schön, wie man sich vorstellen kann.
Viele Schmerzen und dazu würde mir noch 3 mal Blutkonserven an gehangen, weil ich zu wenig Blut hatte. Am ersten Tag nach der Op ging meine Körpertemperatur auf 33°C runter und ich bekam eine Wärme Decke und mir ging es sehr sehr schlecht ( Zum Glück habe ich selber nicht viel mit bekommen, mir wurde das von meinem Bruder, der zur Zeit bei mir war, berichtet. )  
Heute Lache ich über alles, denn mir geht es sehr gut. Ich kann sehr gut Essen und Trinken, Schmerzen habe ich überhaupt keine mehr und ich fühle mich von Tag zu Tag besser und Fit.
Auch wenn ich seit der ersten OP am Magen über 30Kg abgenommen habe und noch nicht so viel Essen kann um jetzt schon zu zu nehmen, schaffe ich es doch mein Gewicht zu halten ( seit 2 Tagen :-) ))..  
Ich muss sehr kleine Mengen zu mir nehmen und das dann 6 bis 8 mal am Tag.
Oft ist das leichter gesagt als getan, denn ab und zu vergesse ich es oder es kommt auch schon mal vor, das ich zu viel Esse, dann geht es mir sehr schlecht aber nur für 10 bis 15 Minuten...  
Leider gibt es auch sehr viele Sachen die ich nicht mehr Essen darf, die ich aber Liebe, dass ist echt Scheiße aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, das es irgendwann wieder geht :-)  
Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall Hilfe nehmen in Sachen Ernährung. Die Beratung im Krankenhaus ist in meinen Augen Mangelhaft und nicht geeignet für eine richtige Ernährung.
Ich habe einen Antrag auf Re-ha gestellt und hoffe das es was wird.
Obwohl mein Arzt im Krankenhaus davon nichts hören wollte, habe ich darauf bestanden das ein solcher Antrag an die Versicherung geht.
Jetzt warte ich halt auf Antwort, denn nach dem Letzten Tag im Krankenhaus hat man 14 Tage Zeit um die Reha anzutreten.  
Wer betroffen ist, oder eine solche OP vor sich hat, dem kann ich ein Buch empfehlen.
Ich hoffe das ich kein Ärger bekomme wenn ich den Namen vom Buch sage ( wenn das nicht gewünscht ist werde ich es wieder raus nehmen )   *Essen und Trinken nach Magenentfernung* 
Leider ist das im Grunde das Buch das wirklich was bringt. Habe so viele Seiten im Netz durchsucht nach mehr aber nichts zu finden.
Wenn doch jemand etwas Kennt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid.  
So denke das reicht für den Anfang..
Werde so oft wie möglich weiter schreiben und Fragen beantworten.

----------


## thm28sb

Hallo und guten Morgen.
…...................................  
Habe mal wieder etwas abgenommen.
Es sind zwar nur 300g aber für mich ist das sehr viel, obwohl ich mir so viel Mühe gebe so oft ich kann zu Essen und zu Trinken.  
Seit 2 Tagen merke ich auch, das wenn ich Spät Abends ( nach 21 Uhr ) etwas warmes Esse, es mir schlecht geht. Bauchschmerz und ich fühle mich wie Scheiße. Ob es jetzt 100% am Essen liegt weiß ich nicht aber es kommt mir so vor. In den Nächsten Tagen werde ich das im Auge behalten und auch den Versuch mache und so Spät nichts mehr Esse.  
Die Ernährungsberatung im Krankenhaus hat mir gesagt, das ich Pudding aus Frischer Milch mit 3,5% Fett, Essen kann und auch soll ( Selbst gemacht ) aber auch das ist nicht das richtige denn ich bekomme auch davon Bauchschmerzen.
So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr was ich Essen soll.
Im Grunde geht es nur um die Zwischenmahlzeiten ( ich Soll 2 bis 3 mal am Tag Warm Essen = Fisch, Gemüse, Suppe fast alles was mir Schmeckt... dann muss ich nach jedem Essen ca. 20 Minuten warten damit ich etwas Trinken kann ( ich darf Essen und Trinken nicht zusammen einnehmen ) wenn ich dann etwas getrunken habe muss ich eine Zwischenmahlzeiten zu mir nehmen ( Pudding, Zwieback, Obst mit sehr wenig Säure, ) aber von sehr vielen dingen bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen.  
Von der Reha habe ich auch noch nichts gehört ( Antrag wurde vor 8 Tagen gestellt ) und ich hoffe sehr das es bald etwas wird, denn ich muss die Reha, 14 Tagen nach Entlassung aus dem Krankenhaus, antreten.

----------


## poocky

Hallo!
Bin neu hier.Mein Mann hat vor einem Monat die Diagnose Magenkrebs bekommen und seitdem bin ich im inet unterwegs auf der Suche nach Allem was uns helfen kann.Durch Zufall bin ich auf Sie gekommen.Mann ist zimlich alleingelassen mit dieser Krankheit.Das Einzige was ich bisher gefunden habe ist das Buch "Essen und Trinken nach Magenentfernung".Es scheint sich als ein Schatz zu erweisen.Wie geht es Ihnen zur Zeit?Ihr letzter Eintrag liegt schon paar Tage zurueck... Lg.

----------

